# Interview call letter from Germany, should I apply for tourist/visit or business Visa



## nt1989 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi,

I am an indian citizen.
I need urgent help in deciding which types of visa should I file to attend interview in germany

Tourism
Business
Visiting family & friends
Other (please specify):

which of above category I should select ?

Based on internet search people are suggesting visit visa or business visa.
But if its business visa I will not be able to produce all document required from current employer or from german employer like Certificate of Incorporation of the company , Company Income Tax Return (ITR) form Company bank statement of the past three months, stating the drawing power/credit limit 


please suggest 

thanks


----------

